# Old Times



## Battou (Aug 3, 2008)

Taken with Canon FD 85mm on Canon EF, ASA 800





See It Bigger Here


----------



## Doug (Aug 3, 2008)

Great photo, no modern items to make it look out of place, this could be the 1920's


----------



## Battou (Aug 4, 2008)

Doug said:


> Great photo, no modern items to make it look out of place, this could be the 1920's



Well there are a few, they are just not obvious. but modern things slaughtered the concept in the second of the set as there where two vehicles and some very modernly dressed people in the field view that could not be croped out.

Thanks.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 4, 2008)

There are a few give-aways, but very few, and you have to look hard to find them. Good job; nice image!


----------



## Battou (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks.

There is the one Major one that a few other people have pointed out, that I really wish I could have composed out, but it's location made that nearly impossible. So the best I can hope for is no one gives it a second thought


----------



## Battou (Aug 7, 2008)

No further input?


----------



## DoshKel (Aug 9, 2008)

Thats such and awesome picture. Is the one real big giveaway the large neon sign haha?


----------



## Battou (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks, Yeah That sign was the Give away I was refering to about not being able to compose out. I even stood in the middle of a busy street trying to do just that, Of six pictures, this was the only one I would call presentable. The others had either shoddy composition or new cars visable.


----------

